# التعلم من الحوادث



## رمزة الزبير (23 فبراير 2010)

الإستفادة من الحوادث والأخذ بالإحتياطات اللازمة لمنع وقوعها أحد وسائل نجاح إدارة السلامة
نرفق بعض الملفات عن ذلك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 فبراير 2010)

نرفق أيضا الملفات الآتية


----------



## sayed00 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على التقارير

و انا اقول ان الناس اربع فئات

الاول : يتجنب وقوع الحوادث بتطلبق معايير تجنب الحوادث و دول قلة جدا

الثانى: يتعلم من الـ near miss و دول قليل

الثالث: ينعلم من الحوادث و دول فئة ليست قليلة

الرابع: لا يتعلم ابدا و دول كثير للاسف و من جلدتنا


تحياتى


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المواضيع القيمة آمل أن نكون من الفئة الأولى.


----------



## safety113 (4 مارس 2010)

*تعلم يافتى*

تقارير رائعة
يقول المثل الكرواتي /وهي ترجمة ليست حرفية /:

من لم يتعلم من اخطاء الناس وقع بالخطأ ليتعلم منه الناس
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي الحميد (4 مارس 2010)

في السعودية عندنا يموت أكثر من 7000 إنسان سنوي في حوادث المرور ...

ويصاب أكثر من 45 ألف واحد ...

وبعدين يجيلك واحد وبكل بساطة يقول : حزام الأمان له اخطاره...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مارس 2010)

مشورة على الملفات
ومشكور أخ سيد على التعليق المعبر


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

مشورة على الملفات


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 مايو 2010)

نرفق ملف آخر


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (20 مايو 2010)

ملفات رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## agharieb (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف مفيد شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## عمار حسن (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملفات رائعة جدا
الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع
*


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الى الاخ الزميل


----------



## sunrise86 (13 يونيو 2016)

thanks


----------

